# Cured



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a slight set back with homeopathy and was scared I was going to get stuck in the old mind state forever. But my new symptoms showed my homeopath I needed a different remedy to complete the process.

Homepathic hydrogen and Helium have played a great role in becoming birthed but the next remedy has truly brought structure, boundary and fulfillment into my whole being.

This new found feeling is taking my life in a whole new direction and I am very happy.
I won't share what next remedy is as it is very personally prescribed for each individual.

I wish everyone well and only highly recommend homeoapthy as any other medication does not work for this mind state.

I also recommend healthy eating and healthy living but that is your choice.
All these combinations have been the making of the new me and I can't tell you how incredible it feels to feel this good.

Take care

Dawn[/color]


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! Moving foward with your life & feeling feelings again is a wonderful thing, stay strong & keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Amazing how homopathy who are complete snakeoil and proven to be pure water and no effect cured you.
Just showsh ow much this is all a psychosomatic illness.

Good for you Now go out and live life!


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

get your homeopath to write a paper on it... with scientific backup..

either that or piss off and stop giving people false hope with this garbage


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

MrMister said:


> get your homeopath to write a paper on it... with scientific backup..
> 
> either that or piss off and stop giving people false hope with this garbage


whoa dog chill out man. sometimes that natural stuff can work snd it doesnt have all those fuckin side effects that anti depressants/anxiety can have on you. theres only one way to find out if it works or not.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

natural things can cause side effects too, tryptophan (giffonica extract), valerian root as well as st johns wort ..

lets not forget the "all natural" weed now 

inhaling hydrogen and helium at low conc... well your doing it right now...


----------

